# New Bianchi for the G19



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been shopping for a while for a nice OWB rig to fit my 19. I actually test drove a couple of them for a day or two and returned them for one reason or another. The guy at the gun shop said I could keep trying them out until I found the one I liked. (great guy) I finally picked out a Bianchi #58 P.I. leather belt slide holster and really like it. It has a strong forward cant and snugs the grip close to my body. I can wear it anywhere from 3 to 6 o'clock position depending on what I am doing and what I am wearing. It is comfortable enough to wear all day long.
GW


----------

